# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  So, THIS is how you WILD.

## Frobthebuilder

I think I finally figured out how WILD works. Last night, I woke up about fifteen minutes before my alarm would go off, after going to the bathroom, I got back in bed and thought to myself, "There's no way I'm getting back to sleep before that alarm goes off." I just closed my eyes, and layed there. Suddenly, I wondered what it would be like if I was in the military, deployed to Iraq. I'm pretty sure this was triggered by the news I heard earlier about the troops being pulled out. As I imagined what it would be like, I found the scene in my head getting more real. Somewhere along the way, I lost sight, and slipped into a normal dream about riding on a military convoy through the desert, which ultimately ended in a homing missile completely blowing us up. It was strange though, because for like half of it, I could have sworn I was just playing out a scenario in my head, but it was way too real for that. It was also really logical, at least for a dream. I woke back up and I thought: "Okay, let's try that again, with less untimely demise." So I did the exact same thing. I fell into a dream, but I realized it that time and had a rather short lucid dream about the same convoy in a parking lot, interrupted by my alarm. So, I think I'm finally getting it. You don't do WILD, you just imagine things when you're tired enough, and the WILD will come to you. I'm definitely going to try this again. Maybe my experiences will help some poor souls struggling with WILD.

----------


## MindGames

Different people have different ways of initiating WILDs. I've had a lot of different experiences, ranging from waking up in the middle of the night with strange physical sensations and willing myself out of my body, to going directly into a dream after waking up tired in the early morning. Whatever works for you. But I have to agree that you shouldn't be thinking about WILDing, you should be going through thought processes not unlike the ones you go through normally when you go to sleep.

----------


## iFatal

Very nice tip. I'll have to try this. The hard part is to not to focus yourself and to let the dream come to you.

----------


## fhgshfdg

Yea I had a misconception of how to WILD as well. I thought it was all about keeping the mind awake while the body falls asleep, but the mind is the most important part. Sure the body falls asleep, but unless you have a balance of wandering and focus you'll just keep yourself awake with minimal results. You need to keep your mind awake, yes, but you need to let it slip into a dream as well. Very strange, indeed. I can see why most people find it very difficult.

----------


## Vertebrate

My first lucid experiences were kind of like DEILD (a type of wild) and the sensation was amazing. Imagine one second laying in bed and the next you are in a dream. The transition was nearly instantaneous. One second I am in bed, concentrating on the sinking feeling, and the next I roll off and hit the floor in a dream with full awareness, full lucidity, just full on transported to a strange world inside my head.

The feeling was like nothing compared to the first DILD I had. This experience just carried more weight, more volume of experience. The memory is as real as any other memory of mine. I knew that WILDs could be extremely exciting and vivid, but I wasn't expecting that. However, I need to work on keeping things stable once I'm in the dream.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

The strange thing is, during the process, I felt no sensations of any kind. I guess everybody is different.

----------


## Meeps

sheesh didn't realize there were so many different terms for dreaming :smiley:

----------


## Vertebrate

> sheesh didn't realize there were so many different terms for dreaming



That might just be a dreamviews thing. But, then again, I have to imagine that as far as lucid dreaming is concerned the best authority is a community.

----------


## Meeps

Yeah this seems like a really comprehensive website :smiley:

----------


## lifeinsteps

That's an amazing experience, and congratulations on achieving it.

But I just had to post here so I could tell you that I love your avatar so much. So much, indeed.

----------


## ryman

> The strange thing is, during the process, I felt no sensations of any kind. I guess everybody is different.



 I decided to attempt a WILD today when taking a nap. I fell into a few dreams the exact way you are explaining it, but i was not lucid. I was lying in bed one second and the next i was instantly in a dream, the dream was very short and i felt like i didn't even sleep at all when i woke i felt that i had been laying in bed awake the whole time but had a vivid memory of what exactly happened in the dream. Again, like you said i felt no strange sensations or anything, just kind of fell right into it.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

> I decided to attempt a WILD today when taking a nap. I fell into a few dreams the exact way you are explaining it, but i was not lucid. I was lying in bed one second and the next i was instantly in a dream, the dream was very short and i felt like i didn't even sleep at all when i woke i felt that i had been laying in bed awake the whole time but had a vivid memory of what exactly happened in the dream. Again, like you said i felt no strange sensations or anything, just kind of fell right into it.



Honestly, I wasn't lucid right away either, it took me a second or two to catch on. This is really starting to piss me off though. I pulled this off not once, but TWICE, and I STILL have no idea how to replicate this.

----------


## ryman

> Honestly, I wasn't lucid right away either, it took me a second or two to catch on. This is really starting to piss me off though. I pulled this off not once, but TWICE, and I STILL have no idea how to replicate this.



I think it just takes a lot of practice and patience to successfully wild, I kind of gave up on wilding and now I usually get lucids by using RCs and such.

----------


## roland3tr

Actually those were not WILDs but some kind of HI + semi-dreams (more like watching a movie) usually happens while going to sleep. WILD is more like the Matrix experience. One second you're awake, the other second you're in a dream with full conscious and you also experience that reality->dream transition.

----------


## EarthInferno

Yeah I fell back to sleep this morning while imagining I had bullet-proof clothes.  It led me to having a WILD time at a bank robbery.

----------


## Ne-yo

> sheesh didn't realize there were so many different terms for dreaming



There are actually only 3. WILDS, DILDS and MILDS.

The other 6 or so are basically small variations of some sort of the main 3. :p

----------


## Robot_Butler

Ride those scenarios right into a dream.  This is exactly how it happens.

----------


## JoshGoldie

yeah! ive had a couple of these in the last few nights, 2 nights ago i woke up at like 5am, so as i just relaxed, letting my mind wonder, i fould all these images zooming past my vision very fast, they started to slow down on to this picture, and i could feel myself start to be sucked into the dream (such a wierd but exilerating experiance) but i kind of paniced and woke myself up, next time ill just let it happen and see where it takes me!  :smiley:

----------


## benzoe590

Hmm, I'm going to want to try this now. Last night when my eyes were closed I thought I saw an image of a train going down some tracks, but then I freaked myself out because I read that you can hallucinate while WILDing or be awake when Sleep Paralysis kicks in. (Even though in the past I've done what you just described and didn't have hallucinations or anything). So thanks, I guess!

----------

